# Wednesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

2:05 PM ET
White Sox (FSN Chicago & EI 754) @ Tigers
2:20 PM ET
Mets (MSG & EI 755) @ Cubs (WGN) & ESPN

3:05 PM ET
Astros (FSN Southwest & EI 756) @ Rockies

6:05 PM ET
Royals (FSN Midwest) @ Red Sox (NESN)

7:05 PM ET
Braves (FSN South) @ Phillies (CN8) & ESPN2
Reds (FSN Cincinnati) @ Pirates
Twins @ Indians (FSN Ohio)
Expos @ Marlins
Yankees (YES) @ Blue Jays (Rogers 10) & ESPN2 Alt
Devil Rays @ Orioles (CSN-MidAtlantic)

8:05 PM ET
Athletics @ Rangers (FSN Southwest)

8:10 PM ET
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest)

10:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (FSN Arizona) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4) & ESPN2 Alt
Mariners (FSN Northwest) @ Angels (FSN West)

10:15 PM ET
Dodgers (FSN West 2) @ Giants (FSN Bay Area) & ESPN2


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks again Mikel. 

Everyone here had to reregister, Chris purchased Vb.
Were on our own , just like DBSForums.

I was just noticing the times the thread has been viewed, I see I'm not the only one intrested.


----------

